# Should I even bother asking?



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

In a nutshell:

7-month old BMGSD, about to be turned over to a local rescue by the owner who has become terminally ill. I plan to meet the pup the day after he is turned over, but I think it would be a much better idea to meet him in his present home. I didn't ask the rescue operator if this is possible. Should I?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

No. You aren't going to be living with this dog or dealing with him in his current home so neutral territory is better.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hi Cary,

At this age it takes less time to adjust to a new home and since the dog is still a puppy it's pretty easy to learn new habits, etc. I adopted Rafi when he was about 1.5 and it just took him a little while to settle right in like he had always lived here. 

Good luck--I hope you are a good match!


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaNo. You aren't going to be living with this dog or dealing with him in his current home so neutral territory is better.


I would have never thought of that. I was only thinking that I would get a better idea of what the pup is 'really' like, but I suppose that would happen better on neutral ground. Thanks


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Personally I don't think it makes a difference! We have had dogs adopted out of their homes without a problem.


----------

